# Poll: Favorite compound bow brand



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm super bored with too much time on my hands, so I'm gonna start a bunch of random pointless polls in various sections. Whats your favorite Compound bow maker?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Ten Point


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Athens


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Even back when I shot a C.M.A.S.D. I used to shoot a Hoyt (Hoyt/Easton) My wife has since evolved back into a Hoyt. Two reasons. They're a local company, and they shoot nice.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Can't say I'm a Bowtech loyalist by any means, but my new Experience is really nice shooting.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Mathews. My wife shoots Hoyt and it is a great company as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoyt.........I'm still shooting a 2004 Ultratec and love it..........


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

I shoot a Bowtech Guardian mainly because they support the military, like myself, with discounts. My old man shoots a Matthews and my Mom shoots a Parker. All have their good points and all have some bad. Really it's whatever you are comfortable with and can afford...


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

I used to be a Mathews guy (and I still love their bows), but I bought a Bowtech Extreme VFT back in '05(?) and I'm still shooting that bow. Very forgiving and respectably fast.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I , personally, have been shooting Bear bows for 40 years now.
Probably never change at this point, hard to teach a dog new tricks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> hard to teach a dog new tricks


That is such a misguided myth!

I don't know what brand of bow I like best. I live life as a cheapskate, so I don't even think about trying all the latest and greatest. After owning a PSE, Ross, and G5 I liked the Ross the best. Wish I had not sold it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BOWTECH Allegiance, 2 of them; 70lb with fast cams, 62lb with smooth cams


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Although I currently shoot a Bowtech Experience, I think people should always try ALL of the models available to them and decide which bow fits and feels the best to them regardless of the branding found on the limb. My second favorite right now is the Chill my Mathew's.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Diamond/bowtech


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I haven't shot every other bow but I love my Ross and see no good reason to swap.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Bowtech Allegiance, speed cams 70 lb 30+ draw


----------



## bigwasatch3point (Jun 30, 2013)

Elite


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I've shot several makes and models (have to since I'm a lefty) for extended periods of time to find what I like best. So far my recent purchase is the new Hoyt Spyder. First hoyt ever and really pleased with it.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a Bear Code the year they came out with their new line of bows. I love it, forgiving, QUIET, and respectably fast. The other day I was in Humphrie's and shot the new Bear Motive 6 ($900 for bare bow). All I can say is if I was a richer man and it wasn't a month until the hunt, they may have roped me it; that or one of the Hoyt Carbons...


----------

